# AKFF SEQ Camp Lake Borumba, Imbil 20/21 October 2007



## Guest

Hi E1

Due to unforseen reasons the camp will be moved to Borumba Deer Park, which is 3 km below Lake Borumba.

Details As Follows

Borumba Deer Park
1133 Yabba Creek Rd
Imbil Q 4570

Ph. 07 5484 5196
Fax 07 5488 6810

Website

borumbadeerpark.com

Email

mailto:[email protected]

Booked For Weekend 20/21 October 2007.

A camp area has been booked by the Creek close to a camp kitchen and the amentities.

Camping is $ 9.00 per night per adult, Children are $ 5.00 per night. There is no need to individually ring to confirm a campsite as I have booked one large enough for us. Please indicate here to me if you will be camping.

At the time of booking today there was only one Std. Cabin Left which is $ 55.00 per night per couple, there are heaps of overnight vans available at $ 40.00 per couple per night. If you wish to book these you will need to ring yourself to confirm a booking and a deposit will need to be sent by you to hold booking.

I have booked us in for the period between Friday 19 October and Monday 22 October for those of us who wish to arrive early and leave later.

Directions to the park can be found here, 
http://www.borumbadeerpark.com/contact_us.html

The Camp kitchen has 2 - 5 burner stoves, Microwave, 2 - Sink/Hot water and covered seating area in same area.
The camp area is beside the creek and campfires will be allowed in the allocated fire rings.
Firewood is available at the price of $ 15.00 per wheelbarrow load or we can all bring a little bit to add to a stockpile.

Maybe best if a few of us could bring a trailer to make easier transportation up to the dam each fishing session.
I imagine there will be a fishiing session Saturday morning for the early arrivals, Saturday arvo and Sunday morning.

There is report of great fishing at Lake Borumba for Bass, Saratoga and Yellowbelly. Here's some links on info and fishing there.

http://www.sweetwaterfishing.com.au/Borumba.htm
http://www.fishingnoosa.com.au/borumba.htm
http://www.marinews.com/fishing_details ... cordid=272
http://www.hookedon.com.au/HTML/borumba1.html

So in closing *please inform me here only if you are camping, there is no need to book for camping but you must let me know.*

If you need other accomodation there you will need to book it separately thru the Deer park People.

You will also need a SIP Stocked Impoundment Permit to fish at Lake Borumba. Available online from the DPI website or at some fishing outlets.

The UHF channel for the trip will be 25.

Hope I have covered everything,

Cheers


----------



## WayneD

I am a camper and I will get there Sat morning for an early session. I will bring my trailer.

Whereis says that it is about a 2 hour drive from my house (south side of brisbane) and about 192km.


----------



## pcsolutionman

ill be a definite goer just not sure of arrival and departure

Lee


----------



## fishinswing

I'm ruled out now due to prior commitments  . If my other plans fall through, I will certianly join the rest of you on this weekend.
At least I will have the Indy to keep me company for a few hours. Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Gigantor

Sel,

Firstly a big thank you for the organisation. This one definitely hasn't been an easy one.

Yep, I'm a starter. I'll book myself a van for the night of 20 October - once the kayak & fishing gear is in the car no more room for camping gear (but I'll bring a chair and hang out at the tents). I'll look to arrive around lunchtime on 20 Oct and depart after the Sunday morning session. So plan to fish Sat arvo and Sun morning.

To All Others Coming: What's the plan for dinner on Saturday Nite? Are we cooking something at the Deer Park or heading into Imbil for a steak at the Bowls Club?

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Gigantor

Hey Lazybugger,

Thanks for the offer. I'm taking a van because I have the same issue as you and didn't want to keep others awake all nite. I'm told I sound like a mating moose at times and can be heard from many miles away (particularly after a few ales).

Can't help you on the tarp matter either sadly. Am planning to buy the poles etc. in the near future.

My last trip to Borumba saw rain all Saturday afternoon and evening and threatened the fishing on Sunday. But when we woke at 6am it was a beautiful clear day. The rain came back in as we left the dam and were heading home. But hopefully the weather will be fine and clear in October.

Also to add to Sel's suggested list of web site with reports on Borumba. Have a look at AusFish under Freshwater reports. Always a few there: http://www.ausfish.com.au/vforum/forumdisplay.php?f=86

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Shoey

Is this a boys only weekend or is there anyone planning on bringing the family along? We've been planning on a trip to the Deer Park so it could be a good weekend to bring the whole family. My kids are aged 9 and 6, so a few other kids to play with and another female for my wife to nag to, will give me more fishing time.


----------



## Gigantor

Shoey,

From what I've seen so far of who is coming, it would appear to be all guys. Apart from the deer park, Imbil also has Sunday morning markets on as well. So a couple of things for the family to see & do.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Shoey

Yeh I figured that was the case Pete. Im all for a boys weekend, but lately ive had/having a few of them and the points are wearing thin! I might see if Fishbrain and his tribe are interested, that way im a bit safer!


----------



## Gigantor

Sel,

I believe Kilkenny and Aquagirl will also be coming. I've suggested they confirm via post on this topic.

Shoey, Looks like there will be one female in the group after all. Aquagirl will be coming, though she will be fishing.

Hope last week rain to the north of Bris-Vegas will lift the dam level at Borumba? Was up at Baroon Pocket on Saturday and the level is way up there. The water level is lapping the grass bank now, which is about 20 meters higher than where it was previously.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Guest

Sounds good Gigantor

The more the merrier, Looking forward to this, should be good.

Should be getting at least 10 starters by now.

Me 
Hiyo
Dodge
You
Kilkenny & Aquagirl
Shoey
Lazy Bugger
Pc Solution Man
Wayne D
Hairymick
PDo?

Have heard of whispers from others.

Looking good so far,

Cheers


----------



## PDO

Sel

Thansk for all your hard work.

I'm in and will be camping.

Paul


----------



## kilkenny

Was that a Moose call from the Gigantor van last time we were up there ? 
Are we going up as far as Yabba arm this time ? Be good if we had someone with a tinny to tow us up there, then sail back. Gigantor I got a spare sail for you to try out.
Kilkenny n Aquagirly. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gigantor

Kilkenny,

Yep that was me alright. Sorry about that chief! I'm booked into the "Wander Inn" caravan for the Oct trip.

I guess as we'll be hitting the dam at least 2 times, I'm expecting to cover all areas of the western end of the dam this time.

Not sure about the sail, as my sail hole is used for my sounder. I guess I can pop it out so I can experience the sail power, KK. That's as long as the wind is behind us again. Though the golf umbrella worked well last time too. Thanks.

Cheers,

Gigantor


----------



## Guest

Gigantor said:


> Though the golf umbrella worked well last time too.


Now thats an idea, I'd have a sail on my Quest but there is no mounting hole.

Cheers


----------



## Gigantor

Sel,

Last time I was at Borumba I used my trusty golf umbrella to coast back to the ramp. It works well, though ya have to hold it all the time though. It is quite a long pedal/paddle from the ramp to the western end (about 4 klms). So using the wind can really help the energy levels. Hence Kilkenny's comment about getting a stink boat to tow as to the western end.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## kilkenny

Yeah ahoy Gigantor, a stink tub to get us up there would be great , Yabba arm is the best bet to tangle with Toga, there is so much timber there. Never had a bite up Kingham arm but they are inthere too.Perhaps I will mount the min cota on the side a good ship
Kilkenny


----------



## Gigantor

Howdy Kilkenny,

Have you got a minn kota? Or is that a wish list item? I know PC Solution Man (Lee) has fitted a lecky to his yak recently.

Just gotta hope the wind is with us on the day to use our sails/brollies.

Cheers,

Gigantor


----------



## Dodge

Lazybugger said:


> I saw on the news website today that this is a possible election date. Hopefully it doesn't take away from too much fishing and socializing time.


Easy fixed with a postal vote


----------



## Guest

gra said:


> Hey Sel,
> 
> Is there room for one more? I reckon I'm a starter, looks like too good an opportuinity to miss. Hopefully arrive Friday afternoon and leave Sunday. I'll be camping and can bring a large tarp as mentioned by lazybugger if required. Thanks for the effort on this, I'll buy you a beer.
> 
> Gra


There's plenty of room, I certainly want to meet as many as you as I can and I'm sure everyone else has that feeling too.

The Tarp would be appreciated so you must attend 

Hope to see you there,

Cheers


----------



## Gigantor

I'm putting this note here, as many of you are keen Ewen Maddock fishos, and this was to be our October location.

Checkout the following AusFish post regarding the landbased catches following last weeks heavy rain.

http://www.ausfish.com.au/vforum/showth ... p?t=115391 :shock:

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Dodge

bump


----------



## Fishing Man

Dodge said:


> bump


ey no bumping threads mate...

just kidding hehe


----------



## Guest

HI e1

Updated list of who is coming, going to be a great weekend 

Macfish
Hiyo
Dodge
Kilkenny & Aquagirl
Gigantor
Shoey
Lazy Bugger
Pc Solution Man
Wayne D
Hairymick
PDO
GRA
Fishing Man 50/50 chance

If you intend to drop in for a fish but not stay overnight also post your attendence here please 

Cheers


----------



## DougOut

ya Sel...count me in  mid-day friday till monday morn
should be a great week-end....watch out Bass population....here we come 8) 
while I'm out and about, might just continue on down south a bit, 
gold coast /tweed end of town
cheers;
d-o


----------



## kilkenny

So does anyone have a 4stroke motor to atach to their yak to pull us all up there.?
Or do we have abetter idea ? Its just such a long way up to Yabba arm thats all. Kilkenny


----------



## Guest

Well I'll gladly accept a tow from any hobie peddlers 

Cheers


----------



## BLOOEY

Pretty keen myself actually.I've done a few trips to borumba in my tinny and there is heaps of bass in there.Usually use the leccy and troll deep divers in the main basin.Might bring the boat up and tow the yak up into the yabba arm.The toga should be well and truly on the chew i reckon.Ben


----------



## kilkenny

Hey Ben, would ya mind towing a couple a yaks up to Yabba on the sunday morning ? Some of us can sail back if the wind is blowing in the right direction, if not we got the pedals and could prolly tow 10 padlers with ease back to the Hotel at Imbil.... Your Shout ...
Power to the pedals and Kilkenny


----------



## Gigantor

Ahoy Kilkenny!

I though what we do (kayaking fishing) was for fun and EXERCISE???

You've gone from a paddle kayak to a pedal & sail kayak and still it's not enough? Why don't ya just put the Minn Kota on and be done with it????

Getting to Yabba Arm is part of the fun, as you can troll the deep basin on the way. That's where I got the bass last time.

Come on fella it's just a little pedalling....?

Gigantor


----------



## Guest

gra said:


> Come on fella it's just a little pedalling....?
> 
> 
> 
> All this talk about tow boats and peddling has me a little concerned. Just how far is it? Are you allowed there in a swing or is there some sort of crazy "no paddling you'll scare the bass" rule? :shock:
> 
> Gra
Click to expand...

Don't worry about it Gra, it's obvious those Hobie Peddlers are soft. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## kilkenny

Hey nau listen up U whipper snippers, . I will be up there this Saterday in a stink tub and note how long it takes to get up to the fishing grounds....Yabba arm from the ramp. I just want to get there refreshed and not '' Yackered.''.....
Hoist the yardarm.....Kilkenny


----------



## BLOOEY

If i tow the boat up,no dramas for a tow to the yabba.Paddling through all that timber sounds heaps better than banging my prop on the stumps that are around there.Borumba is a beautiful dam.


----------



## kilkenny

Blooey,
Well that would be great if we could hith a tow up to the Yabba arm, I think it would be about 3.5 or 4 klm up there from the ramp. It would save prolly an hour or so for the Padlers n the soft pedlers to get up there which calculates one more hour to tease the Toga....And if the wind is right we sail back. 
Soft Kilkenny


----------



## kilkenny

Yes Gigantor you did manage ONE bass...The species to target there are Saratoga, you can get bass up on the pocket any ole time, as for exercice, .. Imbil pub will do me just fine.
Old Kilkenny


----------



## Gigantor

Sel, Not all Hobie yakkers are soft as Kilkenny. So be real careful with those generalisations now hey? 

Kilkenny, From recollection, we all threw everything we had in our tackle boxes at the fish that day and I got the only fish. I wasn't concerned what species it was.

Tip to other yakkers: Just bring a golf umbrella with you.

Cheers,

Gigantor


----------



## kilkenny

Oui am guna be there first light tamara Gigantor, let ya know how many TOGA I can scare up later ..
Scary Kilkenny


----------



## Dodge

Regret to say I'm pulling the pin for the trip to Borumba and will not attend.

Due to a longterm arrangement I have just received confirmation a mate is arriving for the GC Indy carnival so its beer and petrol now that weekend :wink:


----------



## Guest

I too was regretting your post Dodge, after you gave me pre warning a few weeks ago that this may happen.

If only I hadnt changed the date. 

We will just have to have another one soon, so we can have a session with you, Dodge.  I'm keen for an overnighter at Maroon Dam soon in that camping area we have discussed by PM.

You will be missed, Pity but thats how it happens sometimes.

Cheers


----------



## Dodge

MacFish said:


> I'm keen for an overnighter at Maroon Dam soon in that camping area we have discussed by PM.


Sel I am sure Borumba will be a success with or without my being there and you should get some good fish going by reports coming in from there.
I'll be right for Maroon sometime and happy to follow your lead on the place, as I know where it is and thats all mate, and I am sure the swing will fit on your fancy trailer to get to the waters edge from the Dodge taj mahal camp :lol:


----------



## kilkenny

Sad to hear that Dodge, how is your Heinz pond fishing a late.
Kilkenny


----------



## DougOut

MacFish said:


> I too was regretting your post Dodge


  ditto that
was looking forward to catching up again mate
thought I might even persuade you into letting me try out a couple of those big fat juicy worms of yours
no ... not rapped in banana leaves on the hot coals :shock:


----------



## Dodge

doug-out said:


> was looking forward to catching up again mate
> thought I might even persuade you into letting me try out a couple of those big fat juicy worms of yours
> :


Doug earlier you mentioned you may follow on to the GC after the camp trip, and if thats the case we will certainly catch up for a cooling libation while you are here and maybe grab a couple more local akffers as well.

The worms are different story though they are like a 1000 cocker spaniels with their sad eyes when I give then a feed every few days, some will be very disillusioned when they get a hook in the khyber :lol:


----------



## WayneD

This weekend is taking forever to come around...............................


----------



## pcsolutionman

sorry to hear you wont be there dodge was looking forward to meeting you and having a yarn. im sure we will eventually cross paths. I might even come down to one of the gold coast meets 

Lee


----------



## DougOut

doug-out said:


> ya Sel...count me in  mid-day friday till monday morn


Sorry Sel  a change of circumstances/plans for me
Looks like I'll be an in & out Sunday, "Day-Tripper" only 
should have plenty of time after lunch for a beer and a nag with the crew


----------



## Dodge

pcsolutionman said:


> im sure we will eventually cross paths. I might even come down to one of the gold coast meets


Lee, we will catch up in time for sure, and look forward to it mate...a couple of Librans with same birthday date, just a bloody great difference in aggregate years, _bet no one calls you an old bastard yet_ :lol:


----------



## pcsolutionman

lol no not yet. but whos calling you that? plenty of years and fish left inya

Lee


----------



## Sunhobie

Sel, I would have slipped up to Borumba for the day at least, but will still be at the Hobie Cat Worlds (practising for the big kayak sailing challenge in November!!)
Look out Kenny!


----------



## kilkenny

Ahoy Mal,
That evening I will be ''two sails in the sheet'' or is it ''two sheets in the sail'' anyhow dont underestimate Aquagirl.. She has got the ''Baroon Pocket'' cup and wont want to let it go easy..
Steady as she goes...Kilkenny


----------



## WayneD

Can't wait for it Steve, might get in some more bass practise this weekend at Big W.


----------



## pcsolutionman

you know I had almost forgotten about this lol, im heading up to awoonga a day or 2 later and its all thats been on my mind MMMMMMMM Big barra from the yak :shock: :shock: :shock: But I should be there for a sunday fish at least. now all i need is to stock up on a few lures, been stocking up on barra lures the last month or so. ill have to get a few bass lures now  

Lee


----------



## Guest

Ok Guys

Not Long Now, a reminder you will need a SIP( stocked impoundment permit) available online at dpi site or at some fishing outlets.

To get there go to this link,

http://www.borumbadeerpark.com/contact_us.html

We need a tarp and poles if possible? Also a bbq plate would be good for the fire or we can always cook in the camp kitchen. If you have some room throw some firewood in or a wheel barrow full is 15 bucks.

I'm going Friday, so is PDO, any others?

Just so I have an idea can you repost here if you are attending please.

Well I have these guys as definites, who else?

PDO
HIYO
WAYNE D

Cheers


----------



## WayneD

I can't get there until Saturday morning but I will be there by sunrise to get in an early morning fish.


----------



## Gigantor

Sel,

I'll be arriving around late morning on the Saturday and departing around lunchtime on the Sunday. I've booked a caravan for the sat nite (Wander Inn. All their caravans have names) at the Deer Park.

Cheers,

Pete (Gigantor)


----------



## tomtre

G'day Sel
I would like to come along to even though I am new to this yak fishing. make that any fishing without a trap. I will camp Sat night, either in tent or ute. I have my shiny new SIP and need an excuse to use it. As for my gear, I look forward to your advice. I have enough to make a start and the main thing is to get on the water.
I will have gas light and 2 burner stove, I have an old hotplate for the fire if you think we need it. Wheelbarrow wood sounds easy.
I am looking forward to meeting you all,

Tom


----------



## Guest

tomtre said:


> G'day Sel
> I would like to come along to even though I am new to this yak fishing. make that any fishing without a trap. I will camp Sat night, either in tent or ute. I have my shiny new SIP and need an excuse to use it. As for my gear, I look forward to your advice. I have enough to make a start and the main thing is to get on the water.
> I will have gas light and 2 burner stove, I have an old hotplate for the fire if you think we need it. Wheelbarrow wood sounds easy.
> I am looking forward to meeting you all,
> 
> Tom


Great Tom

Look forward to seeing you there, it will be a great weekend.  The weather is looking good at this stage, a bit cooler too.

Here's a small thread on what tackle to take.

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=9752&p=106978&hilit=borumba#p106978

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman

hey guys ill be heading up early sunday morning for an all dayer, where is everyone meeting sunday morning? Want to meet everyone and head off chasing a toga.

Lee


----------



## WayneD

Guys I am in serious doubt for this trip now. I have done something to my left shoulder which means at the moment it is virtually useless. Very sore to lift and certainly can't put much weight on it. I am still going to try to make it but if I do I don't think it will be in my yak, more likely in my little tinny and even then I don't know how the shoulder would handle fighting a fish.


----------



## Gigantor

Lee,

Starting time on Sunday morning will no doubt depend on how much liquid refresments are consumed on the Saturday night around the fire.

That aside, I would be looking to hit the water at 6am (maybe earlier) and go chase the mighty Toga, after checking out the rock cliffs along the left hand side from the ramp. Last time I was at Borumba I saw heaps of fish on the sounder sitting down deep right up against the rock cliffs. So I intend to do some drop-shotting for these at first. From memory there were deep drop-offs against the rock cliffs up to 30 meters.

After that I'll troll across the lake and around the peninsular and down to the first inlet on the left and start hitting the timber.

I've updated the map from Fitzy's Sweet Water Fishing web site (http://www.sweetwaterfishing.com.au) with what I saw when I was last there at the end of June, which will be helpful to other yakkers that haven't been there before. From memory it's about 4.5 klms from the boat ramp to the western end of the dam (one way).

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Guest

pcsolutionman said:


> hey guys ill be heading up early sunday morning for an all dayer, where is everyone meeting sunday morning? Want to meet everyone and head off chasing a toga.
> 
> Lee


Lee I rang the park this morning Day visitors are fine, if you are early just come into the park and wake us up. Call me on 0428 172 188 the night before to get directions where we will be.

Wayne, hmmmm.... to many catfish maybe... poor excuse more toga for us 

Cheers


----------



## Guest

Gigantor said:


> I've updated the map from Fitzy's Sweet Water Fishing web site (http://www.sweetwaterfishing.com.au) with what I saw when I was last there at the end of June, which will be helpful to other yakkers that haven't been there before. From memory it's about 4.5 klms from the boat ramp to the western end of the dam (one way).
> 
> Pete


Pete,

I have been reading past reports on this dam at Ausfish, let me tell you Im excited. I see your post on there for info.

Hopefully Paul and I can sneak in a fish there Friday arvo before you all get there.

Cheers


----------



## Gigantor

Sel,

Yeah will see what comes back from the AusFish post. Theres one chap that I always see posts on Borumba from that's a local there (Pumba). Also see posts from another chap (Pistol_P) - his last report in middle of Sept: http://www.ausfish.com.au/vforum/showth ... p?t=116654

Yep will be looking forward to hearing of your report from Friday's session.

I also meant to say that the last time I was there a couple of guys got some nice yellas from the rock bank on the northern side nearest to the peninsular. They were trolling close to the bank in their stink boat using a leccy motor. I got a nice bass in the middle of the dam while trolling from the cliffs nearest to the ramp to rock banks on the other side. Got it on a Red 3m Poltergiest. Even heard of fishos getting good catches of yellas and bass from the bank at the boat ramp too. So lots of options available.

BTW ... Do you know the general opinion is in terms of dinner on Saturday nite? Are most staying at the deer park and cooking something up or heading into Imbil for a steak at the pub? I'm intending to pack light and will be heading into Imbil for a steak. If most are staying in that night I'll come down after I get back from dinner with some coldies.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Guest

Pete

I personally will be staying at the camp. It's up to everyone else what they want to do.

But if I'm in a tent for the weekend I normally stay with the camp, besides someone will have to look after the yaks and gear.

Wanna sorta stay put in one spot for the weekend if you know what I mean.

Cheers


----------



## WayneD

I am going to see the physio tomorrow. If I do go [insert fishing god prayer in here] I was just going to stay at the camp and cook up some snags for dinner Sat night.

Surely you guys won't mind if there is a tinny tacking along. Do I need a boating permit for there? The tinny is only a 3mtr with a 3.3hp on the back so it doesn't need to be registered. I could even bring the yak for someone who wants to bring a friend.


----------



## Guest

WayneD said:


> The tinny is only a 3mtr with a 3.3hp on the back.


How fast does that go? :lol: :lol: :lol: ..... I may be able to out paddle a boat.

Wayne that is sad news mate and I know you were so looking forward to it too, thats a real bugger. You should suck up to the wife a bit she might rub it for you.

You will be welcome in any capacity Wayne, you can tow us all back after the long paddle up to tha Yabba Arm.

Hope to see you there,

Cheers


----------



## WayneD

It doesn't go fast at all, but it gets me where I need to go  I should be able to beat you still, would be interesting to test it against an adventure. Maybe Lee and I should have a race :lol:

My sounder used to have a speed sensor but I broke it off


----------



## Gigantor

Sel, No worries. Totally understand. I might bring some 2-minute noodles just in case I don't feel like going out after fishing Saturday arvo.

Wayne, Expect a few yakkers to hit you up for a tow if you take the stink boat. Hope the shoulder gets fixed real fast.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## pcsolutionman

lol wayne I think you might be pushing Sh1t up hill to outpace the adventure with a 3.3 on the tinny, the adventure is a heap quicker than my tempo with the leccy setup. I cant wait to get turbos and a biger rudder on the big girl then she will fly 

hope your arm gets better mate :? :? now you have an excuse to get a hobie quick SWMBO might agree while your a cripple lol

Lee


----------



## Guest

Who else is coming?

Booking is "Kayak Group" at the Borumba Deer Park.

Day trippers are welcome.

Check this link to find out more about the camping grounds,

borumbadeerpark.com

Cheers


----------



## PDO

Sel

Do you wnat to meet up on Friday on the road?

Waht tiem are you heading up?

Paul


----------



## WayneD

I'm good to go now and paddling too  . Sore shoulder is a bit better today and has more movement. Injury is from holding it in the same place all the time from feeding the new bubs, puts strain on muscles that I never knew I had. I didn't know parenting was such a health hazard. :shock: I am now alternating arms for feeding bubs.


----------



## Fishing Man

sorry i wont be able to make this one but wish everyone the best and cant wait to see the reports, 
hopefully plenty of toga in this one guys,


----------



## polylureosis

Good luck all,

Had this one in the diary but have to duck up north for work. 

Hopefully will wet a line and get a tropical species or two as a consolation.

Can't wait to read the reports when I get back.

Ash


----------



## tomtre

Hi Sel
Thanks for the link about the gear, I went to BCF this afternoon and stood there thinking Halco what? Halco scary something? The name wasnt on the shelf so I dont have it. Will just bring what I have.

It isnt a silver tray event is it? :shock:

The worst of it was that I was in a worktruck today and had to go to west of Ipswich, went past chartons shop out and back and the b---- collegue driving wouldnt stop. So if I am out that way tomorrow I will drive back  and I will have to stop and look there and at least get one of the ghostly things to show you before I lose it.
As for the catering, I will join you having a chop/sausage sizzle with a few beers. 
Looking forward to the trip

Tom


----------



## Dodge

All you Borumbans have a good one over the weekend......I'll think of you all while having a beer and sniffing racing fuel at Indy.

Looking at Seabreeze forecast it looks like you are on a winner as well


----------



## Davey G

take plenty of photos!!


----------



## WayneD

Will do Dodge. I actually got a 4 day pass to Indy this year through work but gave it away as I would rather fish than watch cars (actually I would go for the perve, if we weren't already going to Borumba).


----------



## FishinRod

SWMBO is going to visit her sister while her husband is at Indy.    
This means that I can join you at Borumba.
Will be arriving lunch time Saturday. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

OK Guys

Well this is the final post for me. PDO and I are heading up tommorrow morning. 

Starters that I know of.
Me
PDO
HIYO
Wanye D
GRA
Gigantor
Kilkenny
Aquagirl
Tomtre
Fishinrod
PC Solutionman - Day tripper( Sunday )
Doug out - Day tripper ( Sunday )

Not Heard of for a while?
Blooey?

Remember the SIP, if not go here 
http://www2.dpi.qld.gov.au/fishweb/10188.html

Booking in " Kayak Group"

Directions

http://www.borumbadeerpark.com/contact_us.html

Look for the banner, you won't miss it.

My Contact Number, 0428 172 188, if I don't answer leave a message.

Oh, as Gigantor suggested don't forget the Umbrella for the sail back from the sticks,

See you all there, looking forward to meeting you there 

If you aren't on my list, please come along and suprise us,

Cheers


----------

